# Diy plastic bin tank



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Hi folks, it's me the question box again. Thank you so much for answering all the questions I've had in the past, you guys have been very helpful and given me a lot of insight and alternative solutions I wasn't aware.

Here's another I am hoping to get your comments and suggestions for: I want to make a small breeder tank out of a plastic bin from home Depot. I want to play around breeding the current guppies I have and using the culls as feeders, also looking to grow plants in there without the hassle of making it look presentable. (I bought a bunch of screens and small driftwoods where I want to grow moss and crypts on.) Planning to throw on a HOB filter and cutting out an opening on the lid. And buying a couple of submersible LED strips.

There are two bins I am leaning towards, pics attached on this post. I'm thinking probably number one because number two is cheaper which leads me to believe that the plastic is more flimsy.

The place I have in mind to put it, is quite specific and both containers fit with very little room to spare. The bin will be on carpet. I'm thinking I glue a plastic sheet at the bottom, make it easy enough to slide the bin for access? Will it stress the fish too much? It's under a little table.

Here are some questions:

-Do you guys see any issues or challenges I may face with the project: plastic leeching, too much bowing/warping of the sides of the container.

-If pic number two is a even possibility? It has an extra 5 gallon of room than pic number one.

-LED: Submersible or overhead under the lid? Anyone tried the generic LED strips on eBay? 15$ for like 40cm strip, decent for plant growth? Or will be better in the long run if I just shell out the money for a fluval or finnex light?

-how feasible is it long term? Any particular brand of bins you suggest? Preferable clear or at least translucent. I wouldn't mind spending the extra money for durability and quality (Can't have glass tank on the floor due to possiblity of dog bumping and breaking it) so far have not found acrylic tank that meet my annoyingly specific dimensions. (If you have an old ~20gal you no longer want: max height 15", max depth 17" and max length 25"

Thank you in advance. Sorry this post got long, just wanted to cover all my bases.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The cheaper bins will flex as you suspect. One problem with this is that an HOB may not fit as nicely as it would on a flat edge. Lids may be difficult to snap on too.

Bins with handles on the ends could mean there are holes for the swivel points so the water will have to be lower. Lower water may mean more splashing from the HOB.

I've got a flimsy Sterilite tub that bows and it's only 26 L and a stiffer Sterilite tub that doesn't bow despite being twice the size so I don't know that you can automatically trust any particular brand i.e. you'll need to inspect the tub to assess.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

The stiffer bin you have that doesn't bow, how long have you had it? And are you planning to use it long term? 
I've seen people stick a piece of filter media on the outlet that dangles into the water line and it minimizes splashing and noise. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

LaceyRen said:


> The stiffer bin you have that doesn't bow, how long have you had it? And are you planning to use it long term?
> I've seen people stick a piece of filter media on the outlet that dangles into the water line and it minimizes splashing and noise.


This is the second summer I've had the bin. In the summer it's outside and gets hit with sunlight for a few hours. I move it out there when the temp hits around 0 so it's outside for several months. I plan to use it as long as I can think of things to try out on my balcony


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice! What filter do you use for it? If I can't find one that fits well I may just have to diy a hob filter as well, can be fun little project 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

In one I use a sponge filter. In the other I use a small HOB. The HOB is for a nano tank so it doesn't fit nicely, but it was a leftover from another project so I used it. Indoors I find air-driven sponge filters too noisy so I prefer an HOB.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I use Rubbermaid Roughneck 25 gallon totes to store cycled live rock. Pretty much full to the top with water. They bow a LOT! I throw a round of duct tape around the top before I fill them with water. The hard plastic is very brittle from my experience. One of my tubs is in my dinning room, where the vacuum and feet can bang into it often. I use the totes I chose because of the flex. If it had that same water weight against it, with brittle plastic... I think the vacuum would have blown a hole in the side of it by now. One tote has been in service for over 2 years, probably 3 years. I don't think they make Roughneck bins in clear tho. So it's personal preference.


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

hmmmm interesting....thanks! A lot to think about. Now I'm really paranoid with bowing and breaking my table legs that it will be sitting under...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

LaceyRen said:


> hmmmm interesting....thanks! A lot to think about. Now I'm really paranoid with bowing and breaking my table legs that it will be sitting under...


Aquarium inside a plastic bin? 

More seriously, the Sterilite plastic bins are typically stackable so maybe 2 would give you the rigidity you need?


----------



## LaceyRen (Mar 22, 2018)

infolific said:


> Aquarium inside a plastic bin?
> 
> More seriously, the Sterilite plastic bins are typically stackable so maybe 2 would give you the rigidity you need?


That's a great idea  though I would have to see if it still fit under the table.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## restoredvd (Aug 12, 2019)

I use this bin for emergency rescue tank. No bowing at all. I think regular price $15 at CT


----------



## Karin (May 21, 2019)

Has it got to be clear? I have some great black bins from home depot. Yellow lid. I think I paid $10 each.
Haven't tried them with water, but been lugging artwork to shows for years and they're holding up really well.
As for moving the full bins about. I think this is where you will hit your problem. Stationary and solid isn't the same as moved about and still solid. And 60L of water is 60kg, a good 120lbs. Few bins I've seen would carry that much weight even less when pulled on a carpet. I've moved a lot and the handles and casters are always the first things to go when a box is over loaded.
Depending on your budget, I'd get a shallower bin, and build a nice little furniture dolly with good casters to fit underneath it. Put a handle on the dolly so you can pull on it, not the plastic bin itself...


----------

